# Need Help ASAP with my Income Tax !!!



## CommercialDrive (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello people. I need your help to know if I am filing my Income Tax correctly or not. My concern arises because I am getting a balance owing. 

As a brief summary, I have worked for only 3 weeks in 2012 in Canada. I got 2 (two) T4 slips because I got to work for 2 different employers during those 3 weeks. This is more or less the info in the T4 slips:

*T4 slip #1*:

box 14 - $*310* (Employment income — line 101)
box 16 - $*9* (Employee’s CPP contributions – line 308)
box 18 - $*6* (Employee’s El premiums — line 312)
box 24 - $*310* (El insurable earnings)
box 26 - $*310* (CPP/QPP pensionable earnings)

*T4 slip #2*:

box 14 - $*2,780* (Employment income — line 101)
box 16 - $*121* (Employee’s CPP contributions – line 308)
box 18 - $*51* (Employee’s El premiums — line 312)
box 22 - $*262* (Income tax deducted — line 437)
box 24 - $*2,780* (El insurable earnings)
box 26 - $*2,780* (CPP/QPP pensionable earnings)

*IMPORTANT*: I am filing as a *NON-Resident*, since I've been in Canada for less than 183 days in 2012.
As a non-resident, as far as I know, I *cannot* claim the _Basic Personal Amount_ (line 300 from Schedule 1) as well as the _Canada Employment Amount_ (line 363) or the _Public Transit Amount_ (line 364). Also, I should not report any "foreign income" in the T1 (but should in Schedule A).

Forms I have completed:

_T1
Schedule 1
Schedule A
Schedule B
Form 428 for British Columbia_

*My calculations*:

My *"Taxable Income"* (_T1_ form - page 3) is $*3,090* ($310 + $2,780)

My *"Total Federal Non-Refundable Tax Credits"* (_Schedule 1_ - page1) is $*28* ( ($9 + $121 + $6 + $51)*0.15 )

My income from sources outside Canada for 2012 was $*5,900*

My *"Net World Income"* (_Schedule A_) is $*8,990* ($3,090 + $5,900)

My *"All Amount of Non-Refundable Tax Credits"* (_Schedule B_) is *zero*, because the percentage I get, which is 34% ($3,090/$8,990), is lower than 90%.

My *British Columbia Tax*, according to Form 428 is *zero*.

My *"Net Federal Tax"* (_Schedule 1_ - page 2) comes to a total of $ *686*

My *"BALANCE OWING"* (_T1_ - last page) comes to $*424* ($686 - 262)


Would someone be so kind to take their time and do the calculations with the info I provided to you to see if I am missing something? Deadline for filing is in 1 week, so I would really appreciate your help.

THANKS EVERYONE !!!


----------



## CommercialDrive (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone please!!! Thanks!


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I suspect most people are tied up with their own taxes (at least I know I am). :rolleyes2:


Are you working from paper forms?


If so and you want to check, assuming you are reasonable with computers, you can:

a) download the 2012 tax spreadsheet from http://www.peeltech.ca/mytax/register2012.html and plugin the numbers to check.

or 

b) download and install the latest StudioTax software and check the numbers. http://canadianfinanceblog.com/tax-software-review-studiotax/


In any case, with such as tight timeline - it might end up being useful to send it in and pay the $424. Where I've had an error in my favour in the past, CRA has been pretty good about finding it, fixing and sending a refund, without me doing anything.


Even if there is an error to fix later - it's a matter of waiting until you receive the notice of assessment (NOA), checking if CRA fixed it for you and if not, file a T1-ADJ form to request the change.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/chngrtrn-eng.html


Cheers


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

CommercialDrive said:


> Hello people. I need your help to know if I am filing my Income Tax correctly or not. My concern arises because I am getting a balance owing.
> 
> As a brief summary, I have worked for only 3 weeks in 2012 in Canada. I got 2 (two) T4 slips because I got to work for 2 different employers during those 3 weeks. This is more or less the info in the T4 slips:
> 
> ...


I understand your comment about being in Canada for less than half the year, but it sounds as if you may be an immigrant to Canada, not a non-resident. If you came to Canada to live (and work), then you may be a resident, and should include the date that you arrived. As a part year resident, you'd be able to claim a prorated part of the basic exemption as well as other credits. 

You are correct to fill out the other schedules as they will be used to calculate other credits such as the GST credit based on last year's income.


----------



## caricole (Mar 12, 2012)

*If you are a landed imigrant on Dec 31 2013

You file your incometaxform SIGNED by Apr 30 as a resident

If you own money but do not have the money...send at least your return to avoid penalties

If you find out you made a mistake or forgat something, no problem, next week or later you can always file an amended incometax

http://www.studiotax.com/

FREE , regardless of income, good for 20 returns

As an example, personnel crédits are calculated pro rata, but the GST amount is paid in full as long as you are a resident on Dec 31 2012 (it was a few years ago)

So go to work, Canadian incometaxes are A SPORT.....LOLOLOL*


----------



## CommercialDrive (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd like to thank you all for your responses. I'll look into it.


----------

